# Ascocenda My Michele 'Lavender Beauty'



## Ray (Mar 8, 2010)

I really ought to groom this puppy for showing, as the flowers are very full and flat, having a natural spread of 10-11 cm.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 8, 2010)

It's quite lovely. :smitten: I like the more intense patterning on the lower sepals.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2010)

wow, that is really a spectacular colored bloom IMO!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 8, 2010)

:clap: :drool: An attention getter for sure!
Curious - from a judging point of view, is it preferred that the flowers don't overlap quite as much as this one?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2010)

That's a beauty. Nice spots!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

this one is a show stopper.


----------



## ncart (Mar 8, 2010)

It's so beautiful.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a beauty Ray! Isn't it a bit early to put it outside though?


----------



## Ray (Mar 9, 2010)

Definitely, Tom.

Usually I bring blooming plants into the kitchen, but the dangling root system on the plant made that impossible (I have no hanging space since we redid the kitchen), so I cut off the spike. Besides, it was in the 50's!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2010)

It's in the 50's in NY as well. Tenman posted something about 85 inhis GH and I was thinking WTF?!?! Thanx for posting.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

Ray said:


> Besides, it was in the 50's!



What's crazy is that southern France and parts of Spain are having a big snow event right now! Barcelona is under snow and should be quite warm by this time of year. Global Warning again? Some pics: Barcelona Snow We have snow forecast for today as well, not unprecedented, but a bit late in the season to be sure.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2010)

It was in the 50's here today, also. So nice, I even sat outside on my deck for a little while. Looking at all the snow in our yard!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice flowers! They make me think of Florida


----------



## etex (Mar 10, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms!! I love the unique color and great shape!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 10, 2010)

Spectacular!


----------

